

Ars Technica posts their lengthy and in-depth 10.5 review - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.ars

======
uuilly
I'm really psyched for x-ray / Instruments (built on dtrace:)

<http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/5>

------
mdemare
Lengthy and in-depth is an understatement. Great job, worth reading!

~~~
oditogre
Yeah, it took me all day to read (occasional bouts of reading between time
spent doing actual work, I mean). Very well worth reading; I've been
considering moving to apple for some time now, and this was a great overview
of the kind of things I could expect from OS X.

------
brlewis
Click through 17 pages, or become a "premier subscriber" and download the PDF.

~~~
jamiequint
or write a quick script to scrape the pages and output a PDF

